# Want to help a good cause and raise awareness?



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey all! Not sure if this is the right are of the forum to post this in, but please have a look. I'm looking to raise money for a great cause.
If you all even donated just £1, i'd smash the target of £300!!

Here is the link;
http://www.gofundme.com/h0zkc

Some information on what i'm doing:

I work for STA Travel in Dundee, Scotland.
Working for STA Travel has been a great eye opener in many ways. One of the things we do, is arrange for people to go all over the world and work for a great cause. 

Being passionate about both travel and animals, I feel like this is the perfect way to raise awareness and lend a helping hand. I'd love the opportunity to be present on a project and make a difference. This is where you all come in!

STA are giving some lucky people placement on a volunteering project of their choice. In order to stand a chance, I want to raise as much money for the cause as possible. I'm not asking for huge life changing sums of money from each of you, but a few pounds would go a very long way!! My goal is £300, but beating that would be fantastic, so please please help! I'm also hoping to take my lovely girlfriend along and anything you give, may help us to take one step closer to going.

If you are at all concerned, or want to help get involved, then please take a minute of your time to read a little about what i'm raising awareness for: http://www.statravel.co.uk/planeterra.htm


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow! No response?!
Come on guys/girls, surely you have at least a spare £2 kicking about in your account? :whistling2:


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

What volunteering project is it you'll be doing? =]


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Yoshi,

It depends if I am accepted or not.
I have applied for 3 possible places;

Lion research in Zambia
Elephant conservation in Chiang Mai
Wildlife rescue in Costa Rica

If I am not selected, I will split the money between all 3. But... if I can go along, i'll hand the money in person. Are you able to donate anything at all? Literally, anything from 50p upwards would be fantastic! Every little certainly does help!


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

Yoshi's my gecko  its natalie  

They all sound fantastic  good luck fundraising, i'm sure i can donate something this friday when i get paid  rather jealous of the lion & elephant ones!


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Haha, well... my names Paul (not madzombieguy) just so you know:lol2:
That'd be fantastic though Natalie, I would really appreciate it!!


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

really? aw and there was me thinking madzombieguy was a normal name  hah. no problemo


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Up to £35!!!
Come one all! Still no donations from any RFUK'ers!


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Been in Iceland for a week and have come back to no donations!
A wee bit disappointed in the RFUK lot


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Bumping up for a lazy Sunday. Day off? Why not put a few quid, or even 50p towards something good


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Up to 23% of target!! Still nothing from any RFUK'ers though!! Don't be shy!


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Up to 25% all!!
Still no RFUK donations!


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Bumping up!


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Bump!!!


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Bumping up


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Bump...


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Bump....


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Bump...


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Over 200 views and not 1 donation. Very disappointed all 
Can a mod please close this?


----------

